# Numenor



## Sagan369 (Jul 3, 2007)

I just read that Andor measured some 167,961 square miles, according to Fonstad's Atlas. Land of Gift indeed! If this indeed were true that would make it approximately the size of New York, Pennsylvania, Ohio and West Virginia combined!
How did she come up with that figure, and is it accurate?


----------



## Turgon (Aug 25, 2007)

I just took a quick glance at the maps of Numenor in both Unfinished Tales and The Atlas of Middle-earth and the distances seem to corrolate. I haven't done any calculations myself mind, but if Fonstad took her measurements from Christopher Tolkien's map, then I assume they are correct. Seems to be roughly 400 miles from the tip of each point of the island to its opposing one.

So yes, a pretty generous gift.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, it was supposed to be for the Edain for ever and ever... so the original idea was for it to support a lot more people than it ever did. Even in its prime, Numenor was very sparsely populated


----------

